# Chippy... rest in peace



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

Tonight was potentially one of the worst nights I've had in a long time..
I went to go take my mouse Chippy out of his cage as I do every night, but I noticed he was curled up in a ball and not coming to the door of his cage like he normally would when I walked by.
So I picked him up and noticed that he was barely moving and was very cold.. I wrapped him up in a washcloth and held him, trying to warm him up. 
After about twenty minutes, he started to move. Or at least what I thought was voluntary movement, but I realized that he was twitching, and was unable to control his movement. He then stopped moving completely.. and I'll never see him move again.
He was only about a year old, and I believe that he died from either some sort of stroke or seizure..

Chippy was from an accident litter of another mouse that I had gotten from a friend. He loved being held and running in his little ball..  I honestly have been crying the whole night. I'm going to bury him at one of my favorite places tomorrow morning... RIP Chippy.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious mouse. I'm sure it was a wonderful life for Chippy with you.


----------

